# want to make my first design



## jo01 (Feb 27, 2013)

hi

i have just started with melt & pour i have made a few bars and they are okay but was looking around for ideas and came across a few i really like but have no idea how to make them or even where to start so here are a few i would really like to make can anyone tell me where to start to make one like these below

many thanks


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2013)

Ooh, those look like some of Maria from Kokolele's designs.  She's a great MP artist and is such a sweet person.

I'm in a couple FB groups with her.  The soaps like the ones you show are all done by cutting the strips & layering.

I'm not sure if you're familiar with Debbie of Soapylove, but she has some books, videos & tutorials that show how to do some great layering techniques with MP.


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

Those are very cool and likely take more patience and artistic skill then I have, lol!


----------



## jo01 (Feb 27, 2013)

Genny said:


> Ooh, those look like some of Maria from Kokolele's designs.  She's a great MP artist and is such a sweet person.
> 
> I'm in a couple FB groups with her.  The soaps like the ones you show are all done by cutting the strips & layering.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're familiar with Debbie of Soapylove, but she has some books, videos & tutorials that show how to do some great layering techniques with MP.



Thanks alot 

Just had a look around but couldn't seem to find any videos with the  layering techniques you said about 

could you point me in the right direction please


----------

